# Family wants to rent in Limassol 3 bed villa with pool



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone have any idea how much they would pay for a 3 bed detached villa with small pool in a reasonable area in Limassol ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Anyone have any idea how much they would pay for a 3 bed detached villa with small pool in a reasonable area in Limassol ?


Are you talking holiday let or long term rent?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Are you talking holiday let or long term rent?


Sorry that wasn t very clear

His work will be in Limassol so long term


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Sorry that wasn t very clear
> 
> His work will be in Limassol so long term


The trouble with Limassol itself is that prices are high in the town because of the many offshore business etc.
They would be far better looking in villages on the Western side like Souni, Episkopi, Kolossi etc. 
In those place they would get something more reasonably priced but still be close enough for an easy short commute to work.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

3 bed detached villas tend to be in the unreasonable areas of Limassol. His best bet is old town. Letting agents will also be all over him for his requirement.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

mmmm think old town may not be their cup of tea

She likes the open spaces maybe they should be looking for a 4 bed would they be slightly out of town ? What would they expect to pay ( unfirnishe d?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

honestly, I don't know what renting is at that end of the spectrum, you're looking at 400,000+ euro houses to buy within Limassol so I suspect rent would be high. the locations Veronica suggests would be a lot cheaper.


----------

